# Schumann's third violin sonata: a quick question



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

So I've been listening to the three sonatas for violin and piano by Robert Schumann (a great recording by Jennifer Koh and Reiko Uchida, well worth a listen!) and I wanted to learn more about the posthumously published third sonata. I found an allmusic.com review of the aforementioned recording. What really caught my eye was this:



> The Third Sonata is of additional interest because while the third and fourth movements were in fact composed by Schumann, the first movement was written by his student Dietrich and the second movement by Brahms.


Wait, what? Never heard that one before. But I'm not expert, so I thought I'd ask you guys. Is this wonderful piece not completely by Schumann himself? I found another source where it was stated that Schumann incorporated his contributions to the F-A-E Sonata into his own third violin sonata, and composed the other two movements later. Which one is it - or something completely different? I'd really appreciate some help here! 

That being said, I've really grown to appreciate these three sonatas! Great stuff.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Janspe, I don't think that's right.

Schumann added two movements to _his own_ contributions to the FAE sonata (Romance and Finale), to replace Dietrich's (original) first movement, and Brahms' scherzo. As far as I know.

I think that all three of the (sometimes maligned) Schumann sonatas for violin and piano are very worthwhile works. (I have Nicolas Chumachenko (violin) and Kalle Randalu (piano) on MD&G, which is also good).


----------

